# Peace in moving forward



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I retained a second attorney, having had to let go of the first. My husband was saying that he loved me, and that he would go along with what I wanted to do. I didn't want to give up on 24 years of marriage, but felt that I had to. I said "I'm not committing, but I would need to see (insert long list of conditions) if we were to get back together", and he said "yeah, it probably wouldn't work out." Even though I was shaking when I retained the atty, I am feeling more confident about my decision in light of my husband's response. I'm sure there will be alot of hard work and heartache ahead, but for now I'm taking action, and that is satisfying.


----------

